# problem with phase ii tool post



## msilhunter1 (Mar 10, 2014)

The bolt has a metric thread. Does anyboby know what thread it is? thanks Craig


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 10, 2014)

I forgot that there are different sizes of tool post. Mine is AXA, so it could be M14 x 1.5 if I remember right. I have been wrong before so this is not 100% for sure!
Pierre


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 10, 2014)

Let us know what size toolpost you have, Craig. Then we can better help you. 

I also have an AXA and have not yet measured the bolt, but will shortly.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 10, 2014)

pdentrem said:


> I forgot that there are different sizes of tool post. Mine is AXA, so it could be M14 x 1.5 if I remember right. I have been wrong before so this is not 100% for sure!
> Pierre




Same here, and the bolt is M14 x 1.5. I just replaced mine with 9/16 x 18 (can't thread metric on my lathe) so that I could make nut with a handle. No more looking for a wrench!


----------



## Dataporter (Mar 11, 2014)

msilhunter1 said:


> The bolt has a metric thread. Does anyboby know what thread it is? thanks Craig



Take it to your local auto parts store and find a nut that screws on to it! It will be that size. )  Dave


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 11, 2014)

Dataporter said:


> Take it to your local auto parts store and find a nut that screws on to it! It will be that size. )  Dave



Good luck with that.  *"Hey, I need a nut to fit on this bolt.  I'm pretty sure it's metric."*

_snot nosed kid behind the counter_ - "Well, what make and year of car is that off of?"

*"No, I just need it for this bolt here."*

_snot nosed_ - "I can't look it up on the system without a make and year."

Arrggghhh!

etc., etc....

The last metric thread I had to figure out I just grabbed a ruler that had metric graduations on one side, held it up to the bolt, and counted how many threads per cm.

-Ron


----------



## darkzero (Mar 11, 2014)

Around here auto parts stores & big box hardware stores don't carry metric nuts in larger sizes. Usually the mom & pop shops have a better selection but still the largest I have seen is M10, sometimes M12. Definitely wouldn't find a stud long enough to use as the post & for the nut it's best to use a flange nut, again not going to find it at one of those places. Fastenal or Grainger would be better for places to walk into.


----------



## mzayd3 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would make my own standard thread stud and t nut.


----------



## msilhunter1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for all  the help I made it work for now later i will change it to 9/16 thanks again Craig


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 14, 2014)

Dataporter said:


> Take it to your local auto parts store


Actually the ACE hardware store would be your best bet.


----------

